# Household Goods to UK



## Clic Clac

We had a thread - last year I think, which mentioned this but I can't find it.

As best as I can remember (and correct me if I'm wrong ) :

I need to ask the Mairie for paperwork to list my 'goods & chattels' to satisfy Customs that they are not commercial goods.

They then issue a certificate which is valid for 12 months.

How precise does the list need to be?

Kitchen : cooker, blender, cutlery, ??

2 TVs, computer, 3 printers ??


TIA.


----------



## DrChips

To or from France??

To France the Form is on the Douanes Site:









Transferring your primary residence to France







www.douane.gouv.fr





Is this what you are looking for??

We created an Excel Spreadsheet and Douane stamped out 10700 when we entered first time and we noted that it would take several trips to France. Never got asked again, but had all the paperwork ready.

Lots more on the website too - some even in English.

Good luck


----------



## Bevdeforges

Clic Clac said:


> I need to ask the Mairie for paperwork to list my 'goods & chattels' to satisfy Customs that they are not commercial goods.


If you're moving to the UK, it's not the mairie you need to satisfy but Her Majesty's Customs service. Maybe check their website to see what level of detail they require for bringing in your personal and household belongings.


----------



## DrChips

Sorry missed moving to UK!!

Start here:





Moving personal belongings to the UK


Tax and customs on personal belongings when you move to the UK permanently or temporarily - shipping, tax and duty




www.gov.uk





I moved from Oman to UK and used an Agent, they did everything and I paid nothing!!


----------



## Clic Clac

DrChips said:


> Sorry missed moving to UK!!
> 
> Start here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving personal belongings to the UK
> 
> 
> Tax and customs on personal belongings when you move to the UK permanently or temporarily - shipping, tax and duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved from Oman to UK and used an Agent, they did everything and I paid nothing!!


Thanks Chippy.

Yes, life is always easier with money, but I'll be both 'agent' and van driver. 




Bevdeforges said:


> If you're moving to the UK, it's not the mairie you need to satisfy but Her Majesty's Customs service. Maybe check their website to see what level of detail they require for bringing in your personal and household belongings.


Thanks Bev, but I'm sure I remember something about the Mairie confirming I had left the property.  Maybe not.


----------

